# couple looking for other divers



## flamermaidhunter62 (Mar 31, 2012)

we lived in robertsdale and looking for someone who has a boat
wife just got cert last year. she has about 10 dives still learning
myself divemaster been diving for sometime
we would split expenses for the trip:thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Look a little farther down the forum, under "Need a Ride? Need a Crew?", and post there for better results. :thumbup:
jp


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

PM me your cell # I will put you on my looking for divers list fuel costs in my boat usualy runs around $50 a person we usually just go out on saturdays my # is 777-6722 if you have any questions Chad


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ckeck your pm's.


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

TONER said:


> PM me your cell # I will put you on my looking for divers list fuel costs in my boat usualy runs around $50 a person we usually just go out on saturdays my # is 777-6722 if you have any questions Chad


Hey Chad,

$50, will that get us out of the pass?


----------

